# Facebook group shoots banded racers in Illinois and Idaho



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

A Facebook group called SOAR NO MORE is bragging about killing pigeons, many of them banded. This is confirmed by their graphic photos and accounts.

In response, the group BAN THE SITE SOAR NO MORE was formed, and as membership and support grew, the pigeon shooters, in their anger, are vowing to kill even more. The threat was made by Joshua Hoersten, from Illinois.

One hunter says that it's perfectly legal to kill pigeons, including banded ones, in Idaho -- surely this can't be right?!

IF YOUR BIRDS FLY IN THOSE AREAS, PLEASE BE VIGILANT!

This is the link to the pro-pigeon group:
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...ges/Ban-the-site-Soar-No-More/205630392834424

If you're not on Facebook, here's a screen capture of part of the communications. (Joshua's post has since been removed by the site owner for being so offensive).


----------



## Aqua_il (Jun 23, 2011)

His employer, Goodwill in Waukegan, may want to know what kind of person is working for them. I see no good will to this person.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Makes me sick*


Aqua_il said:


> His employer, Goodwill in Waukegan, may want to know what kind of person is working for them. I see no good will to this person.


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

That is ridiculous. What sick pleasure could they get from shooting down pigeons?


----------



## wingsoverny (Jun 17, 2010)

It must make them feel big and bad! And then brag about it. How pathetic.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I totally agree with you.
And many of us pigeon lovers have reported the site and their photos, but so far to no avail. When you consider that there are groups on Facebook which openly endorse rape and murder and they haven't been shut down, what hope do we have to ban pigeon shooters?... 

Meanwhile, KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR RACERS! Don't let them end up like this!









(One of the photos exhibited by the site Soar No More Decoys.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

These people need to respect pigeon owners.. our birds are not for hunting, They need to understand that.. wonder what they would do if I shot their dog and said it was a coyote... pet birds are protected but the owner just does not know about it being shot down so they can take it up with the law... you have to have see them shoot your bird and then file a complaint ... it just is so hard to know they have done it..not sure why the game department can't do checks too see if they have a banded bird.. that may put a dent in the problem... more needs to done in the law enforcement folks area.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Teresa said:


> A Facebook group called SOAR NO MORE is bragging about killing pigeons, many of them banded. This is confirmed by their graphic photos and accounts.
> 
> In response, the group BAN THE SITE SOAR NO MORE was formed, and as membership and support grew, the pigeon shooters, in their anger, are vowing to kill even more. The threat was made by Joshua Hoersten, from Illinois.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing !!!!!!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

that is the saddest thing i have ever seen in my life :'( what can i do to help?????i will do anything i can


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, this may make several of yall mad at me. I was raised hunting game animals. I have hunted dove many years. I want my rights to hunt protected. But being a person with pigeons I do not want my birds shot down. Pigeons are a non-native specie. They can be hunted year round. I eat what I hunt. These idiots are shooting birds just to shoot them. The problem comes in because the bands can not be seen while the bird is in flight. If you do shoot someones homing pigeon you can not be charged with a crime unless you can prove they know they are shooting owned pigeons and not ferals. Like the person knows where you release the birds and is waiting for them to fly over, or a neighbor who wants all your "disease causing" pigeons dead(I know it is very rare for any disease to transfer but it is many peoples perseption). So how do you protect the rights of the hunters and the rights of the bird owners?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

honeyrobber said:


> OK, this may make several of yall mad at me. I was raised hunting game animals. I have hunted dove many years. I want my rights to hunt protected. But being a person with pigeons I do not want my birds shot down. Pigeons are a non-native specie. They can be hunted year round. I eat what I hunt. These idiots are shooting birds just to shoot them. The problem comes in because the bands can not be seen while the bird is in flight. If you do shoot someones homing pigeon you can not be charged with a crime unless you can prove they know they are shooting owned pigeons and not ferals. Like the person knows where you release the birds and is waiting for them to fly over, or a neighbor who wants all your "disease causing" pigeons dead(I know it is very rare for any disease to transfer but it is many peoples perseption). So how do you protect the rights of the hunters and the rights of the bird owners?


Takes a lot to get me mad and this aint one of them


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

honeyrobber said:


> OK, this may make several of yall mad at me. I was raised hunting game animals. I have hunted dove many years. I want my rights to hunt protected. But being a person with pigeons I do not want my birds shot down. Pigeons are a non-native specie. They can be hunted year round. I eat what I hunt. These idiots are shooting birds just to shoot them. The problem comes in because the bands can not be seen while the bird is in flight. If you do shoot someones homing pigeon you can not be charged with a crime unless you can prove they know they are shooting owned pigeons and not ferals. Like the person knows where you release the birds and is waiting for them to fly over, or a neighbor who wants all your "disease causing" pigeons dead(I know it is very rare for any disease to transfer but it is many peoples perseption). So how do you protect the rights of the hunters and the rights of the bird owners?


Not a time to get mad, but to point out the forum rules of conduct as they relate to your statement: 



> 2. This is a pigeon advocate website. Topics relating to the _advocacy_ of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website .....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

honeyrobber said:


> OK, this may make several of yall mad at me. I was raised hunting game animals. I have hunted dove many years. I want my rights to hunt protected. But being a person with pigeons I do not want my birds shot down. Pigeons are a non-native specie. They can be hunted year round. I eat what I hunt. These idiots are shooting birds just to shoot them. The problem comes in because the bands can not be seen while the bird is in flight. If you do shoot someones homing pigeon you can not be charged with a crime unless you can prove they know they are shooting owned pigeons and not ferals. Like the person knows where you release the birds and is waiting for them to fly over, or a neighbor who wants all your "disease causing" pigeons dead(I know it is very rare for any disease to transfer but it is many peoples perseption). So how do you protect the rights of the hunters and the rights of the bird owners?


I agree.. the ferals are not protected.. perhaps neon band that can be seen may help? I have yet to know of any hunters who eat pigeons..at least here in the US..so the pigeon is for fun killing IMO.. if they shoot and eat the feral pigeon that is their bussness and it is legal. but..when they kill a banded bird he should report it or let the club/owner know what fate his bird went..and respect the fact that these birds are domestically raised and belong to someone.. I think instead of being so mad at the whole thing..trying to come up with an idea so they can see the banded bird from flight so these hunter of pigeons will not have an excuse to shoot them...


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm...

What goes around will surely comes back around. If that Joshua asswipe wants to gun down innocent lives to prove his tiny manhood, let him do it. Sooner or later, we will read in the papers of an idiot named Joshua in some freak accident like in the movies Final Destination (lol!). Hopefully he won't die, but suffer an excruciating pain magnified in the same way the innocent birds have suffered. The best thing for mankind is not for his death but for his repentance.

Karma will get him in due time. We don't have to sweat it.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Opening up your own anti-soar group is not the help you need. 
Everyone needs to go the the Soar No More farcebook page, found here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Soar-No-More-Decoys/117158978302952
Scroll to the bottom left, under the friends listings, click on the pale blue that says "Report Page", box pops up, click Violence or Harmful Behavior, another drop down appears, click Credible Threat of Violence, click Continue, check mark the Report to Facebook, click Continue. Done! If Facebook gets enough reports against them , the page will be removed.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Spiritwings and others, That was my main point. Pigeons and doves are real simular and I have been told they taste the same when you are talking wild doves and wild pigeons. Feral pigeons are not in my area and so never tried one. You have to think about the way bird hunting is done. You either use decoys to lure birds in, like duck hunting, or you jump the birds by use of a dog or walking through the field yourself. When you jump a bird the speed and reaction it takes to get a bird you will not see a band but rarely even if it is brightly colored. I would love for there to be a real solution. Hunting just for the sport of killing an animal is cruellity.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kbraden said:


> Opening up your own anti-soar group is not the help you need.
> Everyone needs to go the the Soar No More farcebook page, found here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Soar-No-More-Decoys/117158978302952
> Scroll to the bottom left, under the friends listings, click on the pale blue that says "Report Page", box pops up, click Violence or Harmful Behavior, another drop down appears, click Credible Threat of Violence, click Continue, check mark the Report to Facebook, click Continue. Done! If Facebook gets enough reports against them , the page will be removed.



Thank you. I did just that...reported the page.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

honeyrobber said:


> Spiritwings and others, That was my main point. Pigeons and doves are real simular and I have been told they taste the same when you are talking wild doves and wild pigeons. Feral pigeons are not in my area and so never tried one. You have to think about the way bird hunting is done. You either use decoys to lure birds in, like duck hunting, or you jump the birds by use of a dog or walking through the field yourself. When you jump a bird the speed and reaction it takes to get a bird you will not see a band but rarely even if it is brightly colored. I would love for there to be a real solution. Hunting just for the sport of killing an animal is cruellity.


I have heard that humans taste like rabbit and vice verse ?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> I have heard that humans taste like rabbit and vice verse ?


I heard they taste like pork? I know sunburns smell like it sometimes?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

honeyrobber said:


> Spiritwings and others, That was my main point. Pigeons and doves are real simular and I have been told they taste the same when you are talking wild doves and wild pigeons. Feral pigeons are not in my area and so never tried one. You have to think about the way bird hunting is done. You either use decoys to lure birds in, like duck hunting, or you jump the birds by use of a dog or walking through the field yourself. When you jump a bird the speed and reaction it takes to get a bird you will not see a band but rarely even if it is brightly colored. I would love for there to be a real solution. Hunting just for the sport of killing an animal is cruellity.


Yeah, but these guys brag about getting banded pigeons, and on their old site used to show off the dead banded pigeons and talk about the bands as "trophies." 

I have no problem with anyone who hunts to eat. I've hunted turkey when I was younger and will again some day. I'm sure I'll hunt rabbit and the like too. Not sure I'd take pigeons --it seems wasteful to me to down something so small with a bullet you could get all the meat of a rabbit or turkey from, and also because they are too cute and I'm too attached.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be wonderful if everyone read post #12 again.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I reported that disgusting site weeks ago.......but I'll do it again! 
Those loosers are 'killing' for trophies, NOT hunting


----------



## wingsoverny (Jun 17, 2010)

My reports in. People like them make me see red!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This Form https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/feedback/getForm.cfm?getForm=3
is interesting. Don't know if it would be any good, But those people are purposely hunting and killing banded homers for the trophy (band). Those banded homers are personal property and peoples pets. This is where the line needs to be drawn. Yes, hunting is legal, but killing and stealing personal property is NOT legal.
Some of those jugheads have even posted that they are going to kill MORE banded birds out of spite because we're speaking up about it. A bunch of sick individuals...........what goes around, comes around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not much can be done to change the mindset of these types.. if they are pigeon hunting and it is legal..and they get a banded bird.. what to do after the fact is what is giving them a bad name even among hunters IMO.. they should respect a banded bird by reporting the band.. not bragg about it.. If they shoot pigeons to eat.. that is perfectly legal..if they shoot pigeons to just shoot them and discard.. it shows a total lack of repect that give hunters a bad name..they do not even think about their own sport in this case which makes them such dumba**es. it would be almost impossible to see the band on a flying bird..so what to do?.. don't fly your birds during dove season and other bird hunting seasons..which brings more hunters out looking for something to kill.. yes pigeons can be taken all year long..but there are less people out with guns during the non hunting seasons of other birds. perhaps to get right to the problem is the open season on pigeons....if that were removed then the game wardens would have power to fine someone for shooting one..will that ever happen.. probably not.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Msfreebird said:


> This Form https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/feedback/getForm.cfm?getForm=3
> is interesting. Don't know if it would be any good, But those people are purposely hunting and killing banded homers for the trophy (band). Those banded homers are personal property and peoples pets. This is where the line needs to be drawn. Yes, hunting is legal, but killing and stealing personal property is NOT legal.
> Some of those jugheads have even posted that they are going to kill MORE banded birds out of spite because we're speaking up about it. A bunch of sick individuals...........what goes around, comes around.


 Depends on the state in which one resides. It is *NOT* legal to shoot pigeons in Pa. or hundreds of other species. If there is no season listed, then there is *NO* season.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Depends on the state in which one resides. It is *NOT* legal to shoot pigeons in Pa. or hundreds of other species. If there is no season listed, then there is *NO* season.


that must of happend in PA recently as I have read articles and pigeon shootings mentioned in them in PA.. one article from last year comes to mind in gundog magazine.."The Birds make the dog" by john mcgonigle, quote: 

"Pigeons can often be trapped or caught without going too far, are available from farmers who have kids catching them, or are available at some livestock auctions in farm country. Bridges and highway underpasses sometimes offer opportunities to catch pigeons, but try to keep a low profile. If someone observes you trapping pigeons, never tell them you are going to shoot the pigeons for your hunting dogs. (Check the legality of such trapping in your state.) 



"Trapping and shooting pigeons for dog training is legal in Pennsylvania, where I live. Not everyone approves, however, so do not be overly public or vocal about using/shooting birds, even wild pigeons".


perhaps they don't have a season as they are not a wild species.. usually they are considerd a nuisance species and you do not even need a lisence in some states to shoot them. here is VA they are open season and no bag limit. Not sure why P.A. would be any different, but it would be good step in protecting the domestic homer."


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

don't those idiots release that there is such a thing as pigeon races, and the birds they find may be lost? Also aren't banded pigeons federally protected?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

chinbunny said:


> don't those idiots release that there is such a thing as pigeon races, and the birds they find may be lost? Also aren't banded pigeons federally protected?


If I remember right, they're only protected state-to-state. So sometimes, yes, sometimes no. However, shooting someone else's animal knowingly normally isn't legal.

Also, they intentionally shoot banded birds. There've been a couple of threads on these guys before. They act like the bands are "trophies."


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wished I lived by him so I could clean his clock


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

I tell u what, this cat needs to get dealt wit ! damn, I wish he was close by. punk ass spineless jellyfish................


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

I support the 2nd amendment, my thoughts on the matter is, I am using pigeons as a way of rehab they help me relax and calm down, so guns and pigeons for me do not mix. Besides Most feral pigeons live within city limits so any kind of shooting towards them is illegal.


----------

